

How to grow a network effect startup - lessons from Belly Card - seanellis
http://www.growthhackers.com/companies/belly/

======
ksharma
Awesome information. I wonder: Why are smaller businesses becoming more and
more successful? Is it their sleek technology & push for establishing a
meaninful/ longer-lasting and larger, loyal customer relationship with
existing customers? or a combination of the two, alongside broader cultural
trends, that is allowing these busineses to thrive?

------
alexsherstinsky
Very useful post -- shows that in the Internet age where connectivity is
abound and growing, expansion is accessible to all businesses, large and
small.

------
tayloramiles
Great post. I wish we could measure Word of mouth more effectively.

